# I Had a Career in Adult Entertainment, Ask Me Anything



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I realized after working low wage corporate jobs in my teens, some things are more degradating than being naked. Like being treated like a dog, a non human at a register, inhaling fryer smoke, standing in a drive thru window in freezing temperatures with wet sleeves from washing dishes, smelling like grease, and annoying people with crap they didn't need on the phone. I believe American people commit much worse sins than being naked or flirting. It's a kind of dehumanizing greed Jesus flogged bankers for. Jesus forgave prostitutes and hit unrepentant tax collectors with tree branches.

I am not advocating prostitution, especially street walking. But I have carried a firm affirmation through varied experience that being an adult entertainer is FAR less sinful and degrading than working for Wal Mart since my late teens and early twenties, and I have done both work.

Ask away.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

And lest anyone immediately question my basic assertions, we train our youth to be LESS THAN HUMAN. I escaped this socialization because I refused to agree with it. The Bible basically preaches against dehumanizing people, which comes in degrees. Being a crack whore is worse than working at Wal Mart, but being an exotic dancer or lingerie masseuse is better than working at Wal Mart.

Nudity is a red herring to capitalism, like vaginal sex is to anal. It's irrational and socially imposed.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

What have been your most memorable experiences from the work?
Anything that sticks out in your mind significantly in relevance to it.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

To what extent do facial features and physique matter if you're looking for a career in adult entertainment? Is it mostly a matter of finding your 'niche' (if you're not conventionally 'attractive') or of moulding yourself to fit more conventional beauty standards? What skills and traits are most likely to give you an edge in the adult entertainment industry?


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Nudity is a red herring to capitalism, like vaginal sex is to anal.


er, what does this even mean? it seems like an analogy gone awry. anyway, i don't think there is anything wrong with porn _per se_--but i do think that a lot of modern hardcore porn IS degrading because it involves gratuitous pain, subordination, and/or humiliation. it's no longer about plausible portrayals of mutually pleasurable experiences, but instead what increasingly appears to be unrealistic scenarios that most real women would find distasteful but are played out by porn actresses onscreen as if they enjoy it. personally, i am a fan of the Make Love Not Porn :: Porn World vs. Real World movement.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

what's your favorite position?


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Within adult entertainment, what specific work have you done? 
How respectful/disrespectful were your clients?
How content/discontent and empowered/disempowered were the other sex workers you've known?
Applying to schools and, if you've done so, employment in different industries since, how have you explained those long periods on your resume?
How open about it are you to people you meet?
How have family/friends/SOs treated the subject?

Lots of questions. And a declaration that anyone who gives you shit is on my "grrrr you're stupid" list.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

This got brought up in a conversation last night... 

I was talking to someone who had a perfume that they said smelled like a dancer. I'm trying to figure out what the smell could be. Baby powder? I remember it being a distinct smell, but I can't figure out what it would be. According to her, her perfume smells like lavender and something else. 

Also, who was your best and worst client?


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Why'd you stop?


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

How many (0/10 - 10/10) of the male actors were scumbags? What made them scumbags? Or do you find it difficult to classify anyone as such, that you see how or why they are that way, and therefore give them more leeway? And if there are "scumbags", are the ones in charge aware of "nasty" behavior, are they strict, try to prevent it, do they encourage it, or don't they care? Are you encouraged to accept jobs from person A instead of person B to find the type of environment you're the most comfortable in? Is it difficult to have sex (or specifics, like anal, if you've done it, not everyone does) with strangers that you don't care about, and with "scumbags"? Or do you go by some kind of "I love everybody" philosophy which makes it easier to go "meh, whatever"?


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I realized after working low wage corporate jobs in my teens, some things are more degradating than being naked. Like being treated like a dog, a non human at a register, inhaling fryer smoke, standing in a drive thru window in freezing temperatures with wet sleeves from washing dishes, smelling like grease, and annoying people with crap they didn't need on the phone. I believe American people commit much worse sins than being naked or flirting. It's a kind of dehumanizing greed Jesus flogged bankers for. Jesus forgave prostitutes and hit unrepentant tax collectors with tree branches.
> 
> I am not advocating prostitution, especially street walking. But I have carried a firm affirmation through varied experience that being an adult entertainer is FAR less sinful and degrading than working for Wal Mart since my late teens and early twenties, and I have done both work.
> 
> Ask away.


I do not have any questions really but I wanted to just say that I agree with you. I have long wondered why some people think that working in adult entertainment is a sure way to losing one's self respect while working some crappy low paid job and being treated like shit generally at the same time is somehow better for preserving dignity.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Has viagra made "fluffing" obsolete?


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

1. Have you ever been pressured into doing more than you'd agreed to? If yes, was this a rule or exception in your experience?
2. How did your work make you feel in general? Was it fun? Boring? Awkward? Did it affect your self esteem?
3. Did your employers/clients enforce safe sex practices? Were condoms and/or regular tests a must?
4. Ignoring any social stigma, would you say it's a good industry to work in long-term?


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

What were your employers like? Were they reasonable? Were they abusive? How was your company structured?


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

What do you think of men who enjoy pornography?
How would you react if the person you're dating liked watching pornography?
Does your partner know about your history and what does s/he think of the whole thing? 



I kinda got very sad at the working at diff jobs to survive - part. Where were your parents if you don't mind me asking. Why didn't they stop you..or maybe it was ultimately your wish as you saw nothing was wrong with it?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you listed on Freeones?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Has viagra made "fluffing" obsolete?


What is 'fluffing'?

And that just reminded me of this lol:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

L said:


> What is 'fluffing'?


Back in the day, there was a person called a "fluffer," whose job was to ensure the male porn stars had an erection before they shot a sex scene. I'm pretty sure it was a job where "oral skills" were essential.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

:tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Just wanted to comment on your avatar. It has a mustache. 
Hmmm... coming up with a question... did you work eight hour shifts? haha
Also it seemed unclear whether you worked in porn or any other form of adult entertainment. People are kind of assuming porn but eh. Maybe I have to reread your post.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

How nervous were you the first time in front of the camera? If there were any.. I'm just assuming things here.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

fourtines said:


> I realized after working low wage corporate jobs in my teens, some things are more degradating than being naked. Like being treated like a dog, a non human at a register, inhaling fryer smoke, standing in a drive thru window in freezing temperatures with wet sleeves from washing dishes, smelling like grease, and annoying people with crap they didn't need on the phone. I believe American people commit much worse sins than being naked or flirting. It's a kind of dehumanizing greed Jesus flogged bankers for. Jesus forgave prostitutes and hit unrepentant tax collectors with tree branches.
> 
> I am not advocating prostitution, especially street walking. But I have carried a firm affirmation through varied experience that being an adult entertainer is FAR less sinful and degrading than working for Wal Mart since my late teens and early twenties, and I have done both work.
> 
> Ask away.


Good for you.
Seriously,
In the end It's amazing that you overcame it all to make an apparent success 

But is the industry really as seedy and abusive as many documentaries have shown it to be?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I feel like I want to ask something, but I don't know what to ask. I really admire you getting out of a crappy low wage job and taking charge of your life. I work outside in a parking lot, and can really identify hating freezing temperatures. It also sucks when you,meaning me, didn't know the weather was going to turn hostile and you're caught without the proper gear. 

What are some of the best moments you've had in the adult entertainment industry? If I remember right, you said you had been a stripper or exotic dancer, something of that nature. What was the worst moment you've had? What was your stage name? That's about all I can think of. 



fourtines said:


> I realized after working low wage corporate jobs in my teens, some things are more degradating than being naked. Like being treated like a dog, a non human at a register, inhaling fryer smoke, standing in a drive thru window in freezing temperatures with wet sleeves from washing dishes, smelling like grease, and annoying people with crap they didn't need on the phone. I believe American people commit much worse sins than being naked or flirting. It's a kind of dehumanizing greed Jesus flogged bankers for. Jesus forgave prostitutes and hit unrepentant tax collectors with tree branches.
> 
> I am not advocating prostitution, especially street walking. But I have carried a firm affirmation through varied experience that being an adult entertainer is FAR less sinful and degrading than working for Wal Mart since my late teens and early twenties, and I have done both work.
> 
> Ask away.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Back in the day, there was a person called a "fluffer," whose job was to ensure the male porn stars had an erection before they shot a sex scene. I'm pretty sure it was a job where "oral skills" were essential.


It's not back in the day, there are still fluffers. They are required to do whatever it takes, not just oral. There are people who run ads for them in Los Angeles.

I have never been a fluffer and my experience with girl-boy.porn was brief, because it was not for me. I use adult entertainment as a catch all term that also includes web cam models, exotic dancers, escorts and sensual massage.

I thank you all for your questions and will answer more directly later.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

@Dragunov

Oh I am sorry for you that you are too simple minded to understand that we live in an absurd society where outsourcing two dollars an hour jobs to India and where CEOs make 9000 an hour in the middle of an economic downturn while employees are paid an unlivable minimum wage is considered "normal" or even Christian, but pornography, prostitution and even things like nude massage and exotic dancing are considered unfathomably sinful.

I hope for your sake, your critical thinking skills develop at some point.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

R2-D2 said:


> er, what does this even mean? it seems like an analogy gone awry. anyway, i don't think there is anything wrong with porn _per se_--but i do think that a lot of modern hardcore porn IS degrading because it involves gratuitous pain, subordination, and/or humiliation. it's no longer about plausible portrayals of mutually pleasurable experiences, but instead what increasingly appears to be unrealistic scenarios that most real women would find distasteful but are played out by porn actresses onscreen as if they enjoy it. personally, i am a fan of the Make Love Not Porn :: Porn World vs. Real World movement.


This is probably my favorite question because capitalism is a form of abusive pimping and disguised indentured servitude at worst case scenario. People suffer and die because of the non ethics of corporate capitalists. 

Capitalism in its purer form means small business and healthy competition.

Prostitution is a form of small business capitalism. Prostitution like capitalism can take many forms.

Things that are not prostitution, like exotic dancing and nude massage or lingerie massage, are still some how made comically "degrading" or " sinful" while being an investment banker is perfectly respectable, even if you bank for a corrupt company.

I agree with you on some forms of pornography, and I am certainly not saying pornography is sinless. Rather, Jesus stopped the stoning of an adulterous woman by saying let he without sin cast the first stone. It's absurd even 2000 years later some people still have problems with this concept.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Stelliferous said:


> Just wanted to comment on your avatar. It has a mustache.
> Hmmm... coming up with a question... did you work eight hour shifts? haha
> Also it seemed unclear whether you worked in porn or any other form of adult entertainment. People are kind of assuming porn but eh. Maybe I have to reread your post.


Haha yes I love mustache kitteh! He has such bristling dignity. I like your kitten with glasses.

And like I mentioned in my first reply I worked in several branches of the industry, only briefly in what most people call porn (boy-girl) and I will definitely talk more about that later.

Only dancers work shifts, anywhere from six to ten hours.

Most clubs also require a.minimum of three shifts a week to avoid weekend vultures.

In porn you usually only work for an hour or two, up to maybe four, you don't work shifts you get jobs like a model or commercial actor through an agent or independent agreement. A long day in porn is usually half make up and photo shoot.

Masseuse and escorts usually work by appointment and create their hours of availability, unless they work in a brothel. 

Web cam models can work in shifts, but it's often independent contractors who log on at their own pace, depending on level of energy and how much money they need to make.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I only skimmed your initial post, but are you still in the game? 
If not, why did you leave? If so, is there a time limit you have in mind?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I will also tack on here, before I go to sleep, that porn requires more hours of preparation via travel, portfolio photos, blood tests, and hanging around a set than time spent on camera or under direct supervision. The hour to four I mentioned is simply time on camera or under actual direction.

Escorting and massage also require varying degrees of preparation, depending on whether it's a part time.middle of the road escort working for a service, to the business acumen and skill required to be an independent tantric masseuse.

It's all work, it's considered a more creative business because of the nature of the work, so it could hardly conform to industrial factory schedules.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Were you an escort or a webcam model?


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I am curious how women you meet and reveal this to treat you? Are they catty to you, or accepting overall?

For men you meet outside of work as dates, friends, etc., do you find they have trouble seeing you for all of you; do they tend to sexualize you in all situations due to the work you do?


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

What age did you start at?

How long did you do it for?

What did you do?

Was the pay good enough to justify the work?

Would you recommend it as a job? Is there a certain 'branch' that you would recommend more than others?

Was it psychologically taxing in any way?

What was the reaction of the people around you that knew of your work?

What were your colleagues generally like?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I promise I will sit down and thoughtfully respond to most of these questions this week.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

fourtines said:


> I promise I will sit down and thoughtfully respond to most of these questions this week.


There are many!! Have fun lol.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I apologize for not responding sooner. It's nothing personal. It's my recent spiritual conversation plus incidents with a lover who I felt was objectifying me. 

I want to discuss this, and maturely. My whole point is to.show you the truth behind adult entertainment rather than glamour, and also that an adult entertainer isn't always a victim of incest or rape, or anything equally as disgusting.

I am merely smart, cute and suggestable, and overly comfortable with sex. That sounds like a brag, but frankly, in eighth grade I was dead equal to twenty other hopeful prom queens projecting four years. I was average cute, in the ninth grade an ENTP told me he foresaw my future as a hot suburban house wife. I was supposed to be nothing but January Jones in Madmen.

I still am nothing. I am not a star, my goal was never to be a star, but to be free.

I want to address this from a.mature Christian 30 something view point, and wild horses won't stop me...when my SP ass gets to it.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

In fact in.sixth grade I was first runner up in the town beauty pageant, in dance recitals around that, in my senior year Renrag, the underground newspaper, most likely to pose for Playboy.

I am sort of like a Southern tragic beauty of sorts who didn't relent. My peers face me on Facebook. The South raised me to be a belle from hell, an object, not a person rewarded extensively for intellectual capacity.

To me, between my Southern upbringing, and 80s- mid nineties objectification of women, I feel like what I was, and am, is a success.

It's less sad than my mom or my fifty years old Latina friend, but sadder maybe than what a five old American girl will go through. Hopefully.

I always wanted to be the girl in a Poison video, and feel in my thirties like Blanche from a Streetcar Named Desire.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't you hate it when you're trying to get a guy to buy a couple of lap dances from you and he just wants to sit there and talk?

Or don't you just love it when the guy asks you a stupid question like, "So are you in this for the money, or do you really like this type of work?". I personally felt like saying something sarcastic...


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Would ever go back to Adult Entertainment?
How much can you make in a month/year
Were the camera guys/girls creepy, or normal human beings?
Are there problems with racial inequality with the Adult Entertainment industry?


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

It’s all a matter of perspective. Everyone is a whore in somebody else’s eyes. I have a very left-winged professor, and I disagree with almost everything he says, except for when he referred to public relations representatives as “professional prostitutes.” To me, a profession requiring me to get out there and spew out bullshit to press on behalf of another is degrading; to somebody else, it is empowering (and would be worded in a much less cynical manner). On the other hand, I have little objection to sitting at a desk, entering numbers into an excel document to the point that I get arthritis; sure it is frustrating and tedious, but to me it is not embarrassing; it needs to get done and requires somebody's patience. Another person may feel like a filthy government harlot for wasting their talents on mundane office-bitch-work.

Anyway, what other jobs would you find degrading?


----------

